# HmaServ Anti DDoS Vps and Dedicated Server starting at 22$



## HMASERV (Sep 22, 2017)

*HmaServ* provides DDoS protected VPS & Dedicated hosting in ( USA & UK ) . We provide free DDoS protection upto a level of 40 Gbps to all our customers. We supervise your server on a 24/7 basis by constantly monitoring the incoming packets for any sign of DDoS attack. We provide DDoS protection against the various levels of DDoS attacks including layer 3, 4 and 7,no worry after now we will host your Game Server or Website and protect it as well with good budget
our packages:

*UK-1*
4 GB Ram
50 GB HD
2 Cores
1 GB Network
DDOS Protected
Unlimited Traffic (fair usage)
Advanced Control Panel
*Price:22$*

====================================

*UK-2*
5 GB Ram
70 GB HD
2 Cores
1 GB Network
DDOS Protected
Unlimited Traffic (fair usage)
Advanced Control Panel
*Price:38$*

====================================

*UK-3*
6 GB Ram
100 GB HD
2 Cores
1 GB Network
DDOS Protected
Unlimited Traffic (fair usage)
Advanced Control Panel
*Price:50$*

====================================

*UK-4*
8GB Ram
150 GB HD
3 Cores
1 GB Network
DDOS Protected
Unlimited Traffic (fair usage)
Advanced Control Panel
*Price:70$*

*https://hmaserv.com/vps?basic*

for any question please *CLICK ME*

​


----------

